# Gaggia Mr Shades PID fitted



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

Kit arrived yesterday, along with an internal pressure gauge. Was incredibly apprehensive, but fitted both in under 5 hours (but have no technical experience)-I imagine it could be done in 1-2hours with experience., just followed the brilliant instructions. If you can put a lego kit together you'll be fine. Brilliant advice beforehand, but did not need it throughout.


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Think you are probably right, Simmo 1969. Took me circa 4hrs, but I did have to reposition things once or twice! A great mod and moves the Classic up several notches in usability! Enjoying using mine and the 'new' consistency very much....


----------



## andro (May 29, 2020)

hi is coffe better taste with pid


----------



## andro (May 29, 2020)

how complicate is install mr shade pid


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

andro said:


> hi is coffe better taste with pid


 Yes


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

andro said:


> how complicate is install mr shade pid


 Hi, I have no electronic experience and just followed the instructions. It's fairly simple if. It a little daunting at first.


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

I agree with Simmo1969 - read the (very comprehensive) instructions thoroughly, label everything you disconnect plus the various wires supplied and take your time. Ditto, I'm no electronics engineer!

As for the coffee, since upgrading with MrShades PID, coffee making consistency has improved massively - having found the right brew combination, it is so much easier to replicate. Until you experience using the PID, you really do not appreciate quite how the brew water temperature variation affects the coffee you make. And, for the steaming capability, the change in experience is massive!


----------



## JoeBL (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a romantic sort of image in my head of being able to successfully tinker with things like this, but the actually reality of doing it makes me super anxious.


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

andro said:


> hi is coffe better taste with pid





andro said:


> how complicate is install mr shade pid


 Absolutely, keeps the temperature constant for a better extraction


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

There's a lot of instructions and is looks fairLy daunting but easy to follow(With lots of pics) . I'd compare it to following Lego instructions.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi , do you feel significant diference before and after the pid been installed? Just wonder if is worth .


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

Yes, coffee is tasting amazingly good and definitely worth doing


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

Great, will give it a try then.


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I am really looking forward to trying this.. I have only had my new Gaggia for a few weeks but get wildly different results depending on pre heat time.. I heard there is a way to get around the auto power cut off on the Classic? Is that true? I find that so frustrating during my morning daddy routine!


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

The auto off type may be best to sell 😬 what year machine do you have?


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I got the Classic Pro (2019) mostly because it sounded like it fixed a few issues that some prior releases had..

Did I buy wrong? I considered some older ones but figured if I'm starting this journey I'd rather buy new if possible to reduce stress!


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

True the 2015-18 were the ones to avoid. The 2019 is back to its best apparently so you'll be ok. There are some guides knocking about on how to bypass the switching off I believe. Should be a lot of fun. I went pre 2015 as I wouldn't want to spend so much and it blow up on me After I did something wrong. Enjoy


----------



## Shahyaan (Jun 1, 2020)

Just fitted mine today, with the proper switch and lower drip tray. 
Amazing support from MrShade. A quality bit of kit

Took about 3hrs to fit but then I had to do a few extras on it. A little scary at first but the instructions are clear and easy to follow.

Definitely worth it for anyone looking to improve on their coffee experience. The Gaggia needed this kit

Also worth installing the spring mod as it reduces the pressure on the machine


----------



## Shahyaan (Jun 1, 2020)

Didn't get to attach an image above hopefully you can see this.


----------

